# Mourinho: Il Ronaldo vero è quello brasiliano



## admin (3 Agosto 2013)

Stoccata di *Josè Mourinho* al suo ex attaccante *Cristiano Ronaldo*. L'allenatore portoghese, nel corso di un'intervista rilasciata ieri alla Espn, ha dichiarato:"La mia carriera di allenatore è iniziata nel 2000. Ma prima ho lavorato come assistente in molti club importanti, a contatto con i giocatori più forti del mondo. Ed *ho allenato anche il vero Ronaldo... il brasiliano*".


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Agosto 2013)

Ha ragione.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Agosto 2013)

there's only one ronaldo.


----------



## Dexter (3 Agosto 2013)

Cristiano Ronaldo è oscuratissimo da Messi...Se l'argentino non ci fosse probabilmente avremo tutti un'opinione diversa di CR7 (in positivo)


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Beh, non ha detto niente di strano, il fenomeno è stato uno dei giocatori più forti della storia.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2013)

Concordo con Mou. Il Fenomeno era altra roba.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2013)

Bah.

Real Madrid: 127 presenze, 83 gol. Ronaldo.
Real Madrid: 135 presenze, 146 gol. Ronaldo, cioé Cristiano. Giocatore che è di una costanza assoluta dal 2004, Mourinho deve fargli una statua. Non fosse stato per Cristiano non avrebbe vinto nemmeno quella Liga.

Ronaldo a differenza di Cristiano, a causa degli infortuni, non è mai riuscito ad essere un giocatore costante. Si può parlare della bravura tecnica, del fatto che sembrava un bamboccione con quel viso simpatico.. Ma Cristiano ragazzi, è un giocatore fantastico, sa fare qualsiasi cosa.

Ovviamente Mourinho fa sempre questi giochetti, ma lasciatemelo dire, è un po' un codardo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Agosto 2013)

bhè ha ragione...se non fosse stato per gli infortuni ronaldo avrebbe superato tutti


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Agosto 2013)

D'accordissimo con Mou.
Il Fenomeno è stato un fuoriclasse straordinario. Assolutamente migliore rispetto a Tamarro Ronaldo.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

se mette pure a fare i giochi di parola.....

quanto non mi mancano le sue conferenze stampa mediocri....


----------



## SololaMaglia (3 Agosto 2013)

Si vabbe' lo dice ora, gran parac ulo, ma si sapeva


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2013)

troppo facile dire queste cose ora.


----------



## Ale (3 Agosto 2013)

lo dico da sempre..


----------



## rossovero (3 Agosto 2013)

Se non fosse stato per gli infortuni... sí, ma allora citiamo anche Van Basten, che ha smesso di giocare a 28 anni e giá prima era stato falcidiato dagli infortuni. Ok, il vero Ronaldo é il brasiliano, non si discute, ma Cristiano non mi sembra cosí scarso, anzi... Ah, e gioca nel Portogallo, non nel Brasile, tra l´altro, anche questo va considerato allora. Ronaldo nel Portogallo avrebbe vinto il Mondiale?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Non dico che Cristiano sia il calciatore più forte di tutti i tempi perché, probabilmente, sarebbe un'esagerazione ma è sicuramente nell'olimpo, tra i calciatori più forti di tutti i tempi, senza avere niente da invidiare a Messi, Ronaldo, Van Basten e compagnia cantante.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldo (quello visto all'inter) era superiore anche a Messi e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2013)

Se, se e se. Se Savicevic si fosse sempre allenato seriamente sarebbe stato il più forte. Se, se e se.

Cristiano è uno dei giocatori più completi, decisivi e forti di sempre. È che il passato è sempre meglio del presente, funziona così.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo (quello visto all'inter) era superiore anche a Messi e ho detto tutto.



Messi è qualcosa di più, rispetto a tutti. L'unico giocatore che non può essere paragonato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se, se e se. Se Savicevic si fosse sempre allenato seriamente sarebbe stato il più forte. Se, se e se.
> 
> Cristiano è uno dei giocatori più completi, decisivi e forti di sempre. *È che il passato è sempre meglio del presente, funziona così*


Amen


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se, se e se. Se Savicevic si fosse sempre allenato seriamente sarebbe stato il più forte. Se, se e se.
> 
> Cristiano è uno dei giocatori più completi, decisivi e forti di sempre. È che il passato è sempre meglio del presente, funziona così.
> 
> ...



Mi spiace ma per me proprio no. Ronaldo prima di quel grave infortunio era un qualcosa di allucinante. Aveva tutto. Dopo quelle due tremende operazioni al ginocchio qualsiasi giocatore avrebbe smesso con il calcio, lui no. E' stato capace comunque di fare una cosa come oltre 100 gol da professionista, vincere un mondiale da capocannoniere, vincere altre classifiche marcatori. 

Per me Ronaldo è nell'olimpo del calcio. 

Messi è fortissimo ma tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare non mi ha mai fatto alzare dalla sedia per applaudirlo. Ronaldo si, purtroppo troppe volte. Purtroppo perchè l'ho visto fare il fenomeno troppe volte contro di noi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma per me proprio no. Ronaldo prima di quel grave infortunio era un qualcosa di allucinante. Aveva tutto. Dopo quelle due tremende operazioni al ginocchio qualsiasi giocatore avrebbe smesso con il calcio, lui no. E' stato capace comunque di fare una cosa come oltre 100 gol da professionista, vincere un mondiale da capocannoniere, vincere altre classifiche marcatori.
> 
> Per me Ronaldo è nell'olimpo del calcio.
> 
> Messi è fortissimo ma tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare non mi ha mai fatto alzare dalla sedia per applaudirlo. Ronaldo si, purtroppo troppe volte. Purtroppo perchè l'ho visto fare il fenomeno troppe volte contro di noi.


Quoto in tutto, Ronaldo aveva un accelerazione mostruosa ed una tecnica che non ho mai visto da nessun fuoriclasse degli anni 2000 (i vari Ronaldinho, Kakà, Messi ecc.).


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bah.
> 
> Real Madrid: 127 presenze, 83 gol. Ronaldo.
> Real Madrid: 135 presenze, 146 gol. Ronaldo, cioé Cristiano. Giocatore che è di una costanza assoluta dal 2004, Mourinho deve fargli una statua. Non fosse stato per Cristiano non avrebbe vinto nemmeno quella Liga.
> ...


Vai a vedere le medie di Ronaldo prima dell'infortunio. Avrà tipo 150 gol in 150 partite, a 21 ANNI. Quello dopo l'infortunio è tutto un altro giocatore, fortissimo, che però non ha niente a che vedere col primo Ronaldo. Mourinho è stato assistente di Van Gaal al Barcelona e sa quello che dice, i livelli del brasiliano per me non li ha mai toccati nessuno, neanche Maradona e Messi. E stiamo parlando di un ragazzino di 21 anni...


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Vai a vedere le medie di Ronaldo prima dell'infortunio. Avrà tipo 150 gol in 150 partite, a 21 ANNI. Quello dopo l'infortunio è tutto un altro giocatore, fortissimo, che però non ha niente a che vedere col primo Ronaldo. Mourinho è stato assistente di Van Gaal al Barcelona e sa quello che dice, i livelli del brasiliano per me non li ha mai toccati nessuno, neanche Maradona e Messi. E stiamo parlando di un ragazzino di 21 anni...



Cristiano a 21 anni ha fatto 34 presenze in PL e 17 gol. Non male come un attaccante in Premier League non prima punta, non male.
L'anno dopo ha fatto 34 presenze e 31 gol.

Poi ha letteralmente stracciato ogni statistica. E ricordiamo che Ronaldo è un esterno.

Abbiamo la fortuna di poter vedere i tre migliori giocatori di sempre, Messi, Ronaldo e Ibra. Sarete nostalgici, tutto quello che volete, ma mettete un Ibra di adesso contro un Pelé di 30 anni fa. Non c'è storia. Ronaldo è un atleta perfetto, corsa, scatto, potenza fisica, tiro.. Boh, è un calciatore imparagonabile.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2013)

per il fenomeno brasiliano vale la stessa cosa che per van basten o per ayrton senna.
tutti hanno visto cose straordinarie in loro e sono rimasti incantati da quel che avrebbero potuto fare.

sembra di rivedere la stessa adorazione che con i cantanti o attori che ci hanno lasciato troppo presto.

e anch'io spesso faccio la stessa cosa.
ora se non pensiamo a tutto questo, oggetivamente cristiano ronaldo e molto vicino al "giocatore perfetto". ha tutto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Mah... io per giudicare un calciatore cerco di guardare tutta la sua carriera e non fino a qua o fino a lì, altrimenti il Dida 2003-2004 sarebbe il portiere più forte di tutti i tempi. Detto ciò, onestamente, non vedo grosse differenze tra la carriera dei due Ronaldo, anzi, resto molto più affascinato dal portoghese, perché? Perché ha tutto, ditemi un difetto. Ha una atletismo da paura, da anni corre come un cyborg in mezzo al campo ed ha un passo, talmente diverso da ogni altro calciatore, che gli permette di saltare in slancio chiunque, quando lui ha iniziato a correre gli altri guardano ancora dove sta. A questo atletismo spaventoso perché regge da almeno sette anni abbinateci una tecnica spaventosa. Ad oggi credo sia il più grande giocoliere al mondo.
Adesso, analizzando tutto questo, Ronaldo non mangia a colazione tantissimi grandi del passato? I grandi campioni degli anni 2000 stanno avanti perché reggono ritmi disumani, un Pelè, un Cruijff, magari, se fossero vissuti oggi, avrebbero fatto la fine di Pato.
I calciatori, più passerà il tempo e più saranno forti perché saranno dotati di tecnica, che ci vuole sempre ad alti livelli, e di un atletismo che ai tempi di Pelè o di Maradona si sognavano. 
Cristiano Ronaldo può, potenzialmente, essere considerato il più grande atleta/giocatore di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah... io per giudicare un calciatore cerco di guardare tutta la sua carriera e non fino a qua o fino a lì, altrimenti il Dida 2003-2004 sarebbe il portiere più forte di tutti i tempi. Detto ciò, onestamente, non vedo grosse differenze tra la carriera dei due Ronaldo, anzi, resto molto più affascinato dal portoghese, perché? Perché ha tutto, ditemi un difetto. Ha una atletismo da paura, da anni corre come un cyborg in mezzo al campo ed ha un passo, talmente diverso da ogni altro calciatore, che gli permette di saltare in slancio chiunque, quando lui ha iniziato a correre gli altri guardano ancora dove sta. A questo atletismo spaventoso perché regge da almeno sette anni abbinateci una tecnica spaventosa. Ad oggi credo sia il più grande giocoliere al mondo.
> Adesso, analizzando tutto questo, Ronaldo non mangia a colazione tantissimi grandi del passato? I grandi campioni degli anni 2000 stanno avanti perché reggono ritmi disumani, un Pelè, un Cruijff, magari, se fossero vissuti oggi, avrebbero fatto la fine di Pato.
> I calciatori, più passerà il tempo e più saranno forti perché saranno dotati di tecnica, che ci vuole sempre ad alti livelli, e di un atletismo che ai tempi di Pelè o di Maradona si sognavano.
> Cristiano Ronaldo può, potenzialmente, essere considerato il più grande atleta/giocatore di tutti i tempi.



ti quoto alla grande !


----------



## Dexter (3 Agosto 2013)

Cristiano Ronaldo è uno dei professionisti più seri del panorama calcistico attuale e non,un giocatore che si è costruito con l'impegno e la dedizione e che non ha punti deboli. Ronaldo il brasiliano è uno che è nato per fare il calciatore,un talento naturale incredibile. Tra i due non saprei chi scegliere davvero.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Ma chi discute Cristiano Ronaldo, nessuno credo! Un giocatore eccezionale che si è letteralmente costruito da solo, ma che non ha di base il talento di Messi o appunto di Ronaldo il fenomeno. 

Io nel 97 ho avuto la fortuna di vedere il fenomeno, beh un dono innato che ad esempio Cristiano per quanto forte non ha! Ronaldo aveva quella magia di fare cose che una persona normale non fa! Cristiano fa grandissime cose, ma per me rimangono UMANE!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma chi discute Cristiano Ronaldo, nessuno credo! Un giocatore eccezionale che si è letteralmente costruito da solo, ma che non ha di base il talento di Messi o appunto di Ronaldo il fenomeno.
> 
> Io nel 97 ho avuto la fortuna di vedere il fenomeno, beh un dono innato che ad esempio Cristiano per quanto forte non ha! Ronaldo aveva quella magia di fare cose che una persona normale non fa! Cristiano fa grandissime cose, ma per me rimangono UMANE!


Secondo me Cristiano non è umano per qualità fisiche. Se poi dobbiamo giudicare soltanto la tecnica probabilmente Ronaldo, Messi, Maradona gli stanno sopra ma giudicando solo la tecnica anche Ronaldinho sta sopra a molti calciatori sui quali non merita di stare. Guardandoli nel loro complesso credo che Cristiano ci stia ad occhi chiusi nell'olimpo e che non abbia niente da invidiare a Messi e o all'omonimo brasiliano.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Cristiano è un'atleta favoloso. Forse il migliore, assieme a Bale. Ma parliamo prettamente di talento, di classe, per me non è ai livelli di Messi, Ronaldo, Maradona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cristiano è un'atleta favoloso. Forse il migliore, assieme a Bale. Ma parliamo prettamente di talento, di classe, per me non è ai livelli di Messi, Ronaldo, Maradona.


Eh ma ripeto, fin quando il discorso è settoriale posso anche essere d'accordo, io voglio fare un discorso complessivo.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Ed io complessivamente fra il miglior Ronaldo ed il miglior Cristiano scelgo il brasiliano tutta la vita


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Agosto 2013)

Mofrigno si conferma,come al solito,un vigliacco.A CR7 dovrebbe fare una statua,altrochè.
Per entrare nel merito del confronto tra i "Ronaldi",preferisco il Fenomeno,ma CR7 sará sicuramente ricordato come uno dei più forti di sempre.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Ma non è questione di esser codardi, mica ha detto che Cristina è scarso! Dice semplicemente la sua preferenza e non vi è nulla di male!


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Agosto 2013)

E' un'affermazione incontrovertibile,ma detta così,dopo un po' di tempo,senza motivo alcuno,pare decisamente una polpetta avvelenata un po' da codardo


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di esser codardi, mica ha detto che Cristina è scarso! Dice semplicemente la sua preferenza e non vi è nulla di male!



Lo ha detto in tono volutamente denigratorio,non si tratta di una semplice opinione.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me Cristiano non è umano per qualità fisiche. Se poi dobbiamo giudicare soltanto la tecnica probabilmente Ronaldo, Messi, Maradona gli stanno sopra ma giudicando solo la tecnica anche Ronaldinho sta sopra a molti calciatori sui quali non merita di stare. Guardandoli nel loro complesso credo che Cristiano ci stia ad occhi chiusi nell'olimpo e che non abbia niente da invidiare a Messi e o all'omonimo brasiliano.


Che Cristiano sia un fuoriclasse immenso non si discute, ma il Ronaldo brasiliano prima dell'infortunio sta su un altro pianeta. Era semplicemente non umano. Ma voi l'avete mai visto un 21enne con 150 gol in carriera ed una media di un 1 gol a partita? E quando sarebbe entrato nella piena maturità calcistica cosa avrebbe fatto?






C'è anche la seconda parte. Ripeto: poco più di 20 ANNI. Cristiano a quella età pettinava ancora le bambole


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2013)

Sono giocatori che appartengono a categorie diverse. E' quasi un insulto (per il fenomeno) paragonarli.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed io complessivamente fra il miglior Ronaldo ed il miglior Cristiano scelgo il brasiliano tutta la vita



ma questo e vero ma non e guardando la migliore stagione del portoghese e del brasiliano che si puo giudicare.

perche e proprio sulla lunga distanza che cristiano e spettacolare.
nessuno puo sapere cosa avrebbe fatto il fenomeno senza infortuni... magari diventava come ronaldinho... o adriano... o denilson... oppure avrebbe segnato piu di pele e romario messi insieme.

la verita e che il primo ronaldo non ha rivali... guardando la carriera intera (che non e ancora finita per cristiano) allora il cyborg portoghese non e da meno.

insomma non avere mai infortuni e giocare interamente piu di 60 partite a l'anno per 7-8 anni... facendo sempre la differenza non e una cosa da poco.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Agosto 2013)

L'uomo di classe


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cristiano a 21 anni ha fatto 34 presenze in PL e 17 gol. Non male come un attaccante in Premier League non prima punta, non male.
> L'anno dopo ha fatto 34 presenze e 31 gol.
> 
> Poi ha letteralmente stracciato ogni statistica. E ricordiamo che Ronaldo è un esterno.
> ...



Mettere Ibrahimovic in mezzo a questi è come mettere Pozzecco vicino a Nash e Kidd.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Agosto 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E' un'affermazione incontrovertibile,ma detta così,dopo un po' di tempo,senza motivo alcuno,pare decisamente una polpetta avvelenata un po' da codardo



Occhio che non sei oggettivo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Agosto 2013)

avete già detto tutto voi...Ronaldo il Brasiliano dal 96 al 98 è stato il giocatore più forte della Storia. Poi ha fatto un ottimo Mondiale, e 4 stagioni ottime al Real.
Cristiano invece penso che è il giocatore più completo della Storia del Calcio...la sua Storia a me piace molto...perchè ci sono giocatori che nascono forti e rimangono forti come Ronaldo il Brasiliano, Messi che già a 15-16 anni erano fenomeni e si vedeva che sarebbero diventati i giocatori più forti al mondo, poi ci sono giocatori come Cristiano Ronaldo che erano molto fumoso all'inizio, stava per fare la fine di un Quaresma e invece con un grandissimo lavoro su se stesso è riuscito a entrare tra i più grandi del Calcio.


----------



## Morghot (4 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mettere Ibrahimovic in mezzo a questi è come mettere Pozzecco vicino a Nash e Kidd.


Lol stessa mia reazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che Cristiano sia un fuoriclasse immenso non si discute, ma il Ronaldo brasiliano prima dell'infortunio sta su un altro pianeta. Era semplicemente non umano. Ma voi l'avete mai visto un 21enne con 150 gol in carriera ed una media di un 1 gol a partita? E quando sarebbe entrato nella piena maturità calcistica cosa avrebbe fatto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se Pato non si fosse infortunato avrebbe vinto quattro palloni d'oro. Se Van Basten non si fosse infortunato il Milan avrebbe una Champions in più e Van Basten due palloni d'oro in più. Se Owen non si fosse infortunato sarebbe diventato uno dei più grandi attaccanti della storia del calcio... vogliamo continuare?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Ed io complessivamente fra il miglior Ronaldo ed il miglior Cristiano scelgo il brasiliano tutta la vita


E poi Cristiano è anche più bello  



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mettere Ibrahimovic in mezzo a questi è come mettere Pozzecco vicino a Nash e Kidd.


Non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Snake (4 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldo è come la Seles, chi si intende di tennis sa


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se Pato non si fosse infortunato avrebbe vinto quattro palloni d'oro. Se Van Basten non si fosse infortunato il Milan avrebbe una Champions in più e Van Basten due palloni d'oro in più. Se Owen non si fosse infortunato sarebbe diventato uno dei più grandi attaccanti della storia del calcio... vogliamo continuare?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Basta aggiungere che il Ronaldo 20enne era più forte di Cristiano oggi, che poi vi piaccia fisicamente è un altro discorso


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se Pato non si fosse infortunato avrebbe vinto quattro palloni d'oro. Se Van Basten non si fosse infortunato il Milan avrebbe una Champions in più e Van Basten due palloni d'oro in più. Se Owen non si fosse infortunato sarebbe diventato uno dei più grandi attaccanti della storia del calcio... vogliamo continuare?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Il discorso è sempre quello: quanti gol pesanti ha fatto Ibrahimovic?

Prima di un clasico giocato a trent'anni, i gol più pesanti della sua carriera furono una doppietta al chievo (o parma, non ricordo) all'ultima giornata. Tanta roba, insomma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il discorso è sempre quello: quanti gol pesanti ha fatto Ibrahimovic?
> 
> Prima di un clasico giocato a trent'anni, i gol più pesanti della sua carriera furono una doppietta al chievo (o parma, non ricordo) all'ultima giornata. Tanta roba, insomma.


Beh, certamente paragonarlo a Pelè no, però per me non è neanche una bestemmia poterlo accostare a nomi del passato. Ibrahimovic è un giocatore che ha sempre avuto grossi problemi con l'Europa ma ad oggi è uno dei pochissimi che ti fa vincere il campionato se lo compri.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Basta aggiungere che il Ronaldo 20enne era più forte di Cristiano oggi, che poi vi piaccia fisicamente è un altro discorso


Dida trentenne è il più forte portiere del mondo. Per me è lo stesso discorso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, certamente paragonarlo a Pelè no, però per me non è neanche una bestemmia poterlo accostare a nomi del passato. Ibrahimovic è un giocatore che ha sempre avuto grossi problemi con l'Europa ma ad oggi è uno dei pochissimi che ti fa vincere il campionato se lo compri.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Dida trentenne è il più forte portiere del mondo. Per me è lo stesso discorso.


Che centra? Allora Grosso è il miglior terzino di sempre. Tu parli di giocatori che hanno fatto un paio d'anni ad alto livello per poi ritornare al loro standard. Solo la carriera di Pato può essere paragonata a Ronaldo, con la differenza che Ronaldo a 20 anni valeva almeno quanto un Messi oggi. 

Il fatto che sia stato sfigato, non lo rende certo meno forte del portoghese. Mourinho parla del Ronaldo di Barcelona e non vedo come ci possano essere dubbi al riguardo. Sarà un caso che gente come Maldini lo definisce "immarcabile"?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che centra? Allora Grosso è il miglior terzino di sempre. Tu parli di giocatori che hanno fatto un paio d'anni ad alto livello per poi ritornare al loro standard. Solo la carriera di Pato può essere paragonata a Ronaldo, con la differenza che Ronaldo a 20 anni valeva almeno quanto un Messi oggi.
> 
> Il fatto che sia stato sfigato, non lo rende certo meno forte del portoghese. Mourinho parla del Ronaldo di Barcelona e non vedo come ci possano essere dubbi al riguardo. Sarà un caso che gente come Maldini lo definisce "immarcabile"?


Io non dico che il brasiliano sia inferiore al portoghese, non sono per niente d'accordo, però, col dire che il portoghese non possa stare neanche nella stessa frase del brasiliano. Io grosse differenze tra i due non le vedo e tra i due preferisco Cristiano onestamente.
Detto ciò, non accetto il discorso dei 20 anni perché di un giocatore va guardata tutta la sua carriera, se poi li vogliamo giudicare "a venti anni" allora va bene, il brasiliano a venti anni era più forte di Cristiano a venti anni... ma voglio ben credere! Cristiano sta dimostrando le sue qualità sul lungo, di Cristiano è ammirevole la professionalità che ci ha messo nella sua trasformazione da giocoliere ad uno degli atleti migliori della storia del calcio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> di Cristiano è ammirevole la professionalità che ci ha messo nella sua trasformazione da giocoliere ad uno degli atleti migliori della storia del calcio.



 frase verissima, peccato che in pochi lo dicono...vorrei che fosse ricordato per questo, no come eterno secondo


----------



## Djici (4 Agosto 2013)

con il discorso che ho letto da alcuno allora posso anche dire che ronaldinho e il piu forte di tutti i tempi... se guardate solo 1 o 2 anni invece di TUTTA la carriera


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2013)

Vabbè ma allora cosa facciamo? Stiamo a dire in quella stagione prenderei tizio piuttosto di caio in quell'altra?! Se si parla di chi è più forte come ha fatto Mourinho si intende chi sia stato il più forte, punto! Qua non si parla di carriera! Mi sembra palese...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma allora cosa facciamo? Stiamo a dire in quella stagione prenderei tizio piuttosto di caio in quell'altra?! Se si parla di chi è più forte come ha fatto Mourinho si intende chi sia stato il più forte, punto! Qua non si parla di carriera! Mi sembra palese...


Mi son perso... non si guardano le singole stagioni, non si guarda la carriera ma bisogna giudicare il più forte  intendi per valore assoluto?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2013)

Comunque Cristiano a 22 anni faceva 31 gol in premier su 34 presenza


----------

